# What size RUB for Ball Pythons



## thomas12146 (Nov 18, 2012)

I have been considering getting a 80L RUB for an Adult Ball Python but I was wondering if these were big enough.I also heard that heat mats will burn the plastic so what should I use to heat it


----------



## Amy2310 (Feb 28, 2011)

We have our adult male in a 70L RUB. 
We also have two adult females in 33's and 50's, but they will potentially be moved up to something bigger soon.
Proper RUBS, have a temperature range of -15c to +80c so a heat mat/cable should pose no problems to the plastic. (Really Useful Products Ltd - Box Details)


----------



## benlambert (Aug 27, 2011)

Mats are fine with rubs, make sure you use a thermostat.


----------



## Artisan (Mar 27, 2011)

Yes! Don't forget the thermostat to regulate temps : victory:


----------

